# Ilustrisimo Seminar in Arizona



## John J (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted to let you know that I will be conducting an introduction to the sword methods of the late GM Antonio Tatang Ilustrisimo and the Combat Principles Of DeCuerdas. Come experience the strategies & techniques of KALIS ILUSTRISIMO.

What to bring? Training Sword/Sticks & Goggles. 

Date: Saturday, April 3rd
Time: 10:00-3:00 
Cost: Pre-Reg. - $65.00    Door - $75.00 
**Must pre-register by NO LATER than March 13th**  

Place: Ultimate Tae Kwon Do & Premier Athletics
           3049 E. Mckellips Rd., Suite 1
           Mesa, AZ  85213

To register contact Master George Bell at (480) 830-1870 or          e-mail ultimatetkd@cox.net

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
BAKBAKAN International


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Feb 6, 2004)

To the Top for BAKBAKAN International!


----------

